# Flash portfolio website solution



## tomvan (May 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I let my portfolio website custom made in flash. Now, I decided I could sell my own website as a template to other photographers.

See here the site I created to show off my portfolio design: *Flash Photo Portfolio*

Any comments welcome!

Cheers Tom


----------



## lanceusa (Jun 1, 2009)

Great idea!

Just want others to know that images you post to fotoblur.com automatically generates a slideshow that you can embed on your own website, blog, etc.

Just a thought.

Here is a demo: Fotoblur - Photo Gallery Slideshow by jody miller
Here is a site that also uses the slideshow embedded on their website: michaelschlegel.com - fine art landscape photography


----------



## MBasile (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a file uploader built into the site? Or how does adding content work?


----------



## lanceusa (Jun 2, 2009)

MBasile said:


> Is there a file uploader built into the site? Or how does adding content work?



Yes, register to become a member and you can start uploading images right away.  Fotoblur - Sign Up for Fotoblur

Take a look around too...we've got amazing artists...we've also started our own magazine here: Fotoblur - Photography Magazine
Our first 2 issues were made available for download just today!


----------



## MBasile (Jun 2, 2009)

lanceusa said:


> MBasile said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a file uploader built into the site? Or how does adding content work?
> ...



I wasn't talking about Fotoblur. I was talking about the flash template that the original poster created this thread to advertise.


----------



## tomvan (Jun 4, 2009)

You just place images in an images-folder and place their filenames in an xml file. That xml file manages the content of the website...its described in the manual I made for it, and its really simple.

The manual is also on the website and it explains everything.


----------

